
The Gender Gap in Startups: Numbers on Women in IT & Life Sciences - jackchristopher
http://founderresearch.blogspot.com/2008/12/gender-gap-in-startups-part-1-women-in.html
======
jackchristopher
Part 2 is more recent analysis on compensation differences:
[http://founderresearch.blogspot.com/2009/02/gender-gap-in-
st...](http://founderresearch.blogspot.com/2009/02/gender-gap-in-startups-
part-2.html)

